# 40s/50s Schwinn Racing Grip?



## rennfaron (Jun 1, 2020)

Does anyone know where you can get something similar to these schwinn racing grips? 








						Cool shop bike: Schwinn Paramount Track
					

This is one of my favorite bikes the shop owns. it is a 1959 Schwinn Paramount track model. This bike is unique for a few reasons. It is somewhat of a transition bike. it has the Nervex Professiona…




					bikeville.com


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jun 2, 2020)

If a source is found for these I need several sets. I haven't seen any offered for sale in 20+ years.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Missed out on a complete NOS set (grips and sleeves) back in 2011 and haven't seen another of either since...wish I had bid even higher, in retrospect. (not sure if I can attach PDF files, but if so, here are copies of the auction results). Ended up less than $200 total for both auctions for new in the box items.


----------



## rennfaron (Jun 2, 2020)

ccdc.1 said:


> Missed out on a complete NOS set (grips and sleeves) back in 2011 and haven't seen another of either since...wish I had bid even higher, in retrospect. (not sure if I can attach PDF files, but if so, here are copies of the auction results). Ended up less than $200 total for both auctions for new in the box items.



I can see the PDFs. Glad you documented this. Good to see in NOS boxes. Woulda, coulda, shoulda, right? I grumble about many of those...


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 2, 2020)

yeah I bid on them too and lost! Today I'd pay 500 + for a pair , NOS in the box like these.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2020)

In the write up on that Paramount it was said the grips on the bike were repops. Did they actually reproduce those at one time?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2020)

Foxgrip did.
I’m not sure, if Mike still makes these.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2020)

Do a search for "keirin grips".
Ja mata!
Chris


----------

